# Paph. micranthum & Paph. Wössner Bellarmi



## Kavanaru (Sep 25, 2011)

Just coming back from long holidays, and found these two guys blooming in my greenhouse... Both of them have bloomed much earlier than what I expected I don't know how the weather was like while I was away, but it seems to have accelerated some plants here! First time bloom in both cases!

Paph. micranthum 'Bubble Gum' x Self



Paphiopedilum micranthum  by kavanaru, on Flickr




Paphiopedilum micranthum  by kavanaru, on Flickr




Paphiopedilum micranthum  by kavanaru, on Flickr




Paphiopedilum micranthum  by kavanaru, on Flickr

Paph. Wössner Bellarmi (bellatulum x armeniacum): relatively good size and general shape, but with some color break and a tooth on the lips. At least no teeth on the petals, which are supposed to be common issue on this hybrid. Maybe next season the bloom improves...



Paphiopedilum Wössner Bellarmi by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Justin (Sep 25, 2011)

that's a stunning micranthum, how many growths does the plant have?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice homecoming! :clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice micranthum v. eburneaum! The Wossner Bellarmi has a decent shape except for the pouch.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Nice micranthum v. eburneaum! ...



I was wondering it it was that variety. Or is it a cross between a regular and an eburneaum?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 25, 2011)

The micranthum doesn't really look like an eburneaum for me. What I remember eburneaum should have netting in the petals and some netting/ pattern in the dorsal as well. This clone is a near album form. Most unusual! Nice one Ramon.
Your other one's pouch reminds me of Pope's chin! He just needs a corn cob pipe placed in the pouch at the crease!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 25, 2011)

I believe 'Bubble Gum' is an eburneum clone. Very nice blooms!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 25, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> I believe 'Bubble Gum' is an eburneum clone. Very nice blooms!



Indeed, 'Bubble Gum' is supposed to be var eburneum. I was also expecting a more dramatic petals on this selfing, as I recall a better netting on the petals of the eburneum I have seen. This plant reminds me more of var. alboflavum (Braem).

@Justin, the plant has only one mature growth. I was wondering whether I should cut off the flower and let the plant get stronger.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2011)

Up to you.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 25, 2011)

micranthum never ceases to amaze me -these are no exception! Well done!


----------



## Bolero (Sep 26, 2011)

Great flowers! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roth (Sep 26, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> I believe 'Bubble Gum' is an eburneum clone. Very nice blooms!



Yes, but what is sold as Bubble Gum selfings are the white pouched micranthum, purchased from Taiwan... This explains that... 

That plant is a micranthum white pouch from North Vietnam, and a very nice one...


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Nice micranthum v. eburneaum! The Wossner Bellarmi has a decent shape except for the pouch.



I agree. It's variety eburneum. Nice form


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 26, 2011)

Roth said:


> Yes, but what is sold as Bubble Gum selfings are the white pouched micranthum, purchased from Taiwan... This explains that...
> 
> That plant is a micranthum white pouch from North Vietnam, and a very nice one...



Thanks Roth! Just a question, is this a described variety? What is exactly the difference with eburneum or alboflavum?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2011)

It's in Polish but your bloom is definitely there. 
http://www.paphiopedilum.pl/storczyki/stronki/paphmenua.php5?r=10&c=1&roz=6


----------



## Roth (Sep 26, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> Thanks Roth! Just a question, is this a described variety? What is exactly the difference with eburneum or alboflavum?



The 'alboflavum' is a green and white plant, with alba flowers, and sometimes a couple of black/brown dots at the base of the petals. It is nearly an albinistic flower.

The eburneum is a white pouched micranthum, usually from China, the flower is the shape of a normal micranthum. The leaves are a bit different...

Micranthum Kwangsee ( but Bubble Gum is definitely not, unlike what the sellers say this type...) has an absolutely perfect shape and a white pouch, no pink nowhere. The leaves are very different from a normal kwangsee, with a chess pattern, very dark green, very wide leaves for some of them...

Yours is what a few people call micranthum var. Vietnamense ( in Japan). It is not described, but used in the trade for plants with quite dark green leaves, flowers with a white pouch, bigger than the Chinese eburneum. 

In fact, in the trade most of thow white pouched micranthum are today the 'Vietnamense' type, not the kwangsee or eburneum. A good source ages ago of Kwangsee in the USA, genuine ones, was Maisie Orchids in California.



Yours are


----------



## Hakone (Sep 26, 2011)

english


http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/perv/enpervcult2.html


----------



## Roth (Sep 26, 2011)

Hakone said:


> english
> 
> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/perv/enpervcult2.html



Yep, thanks I did not find that page back... It describes the name in the trade.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 26, 2011)

Roth said:


> The 'alboflavum' is a green and white plant, with alba flowers, and sometimes a couple of black/brown dots at the base of the petals. It is nearly an albinistic flower.
> 
> The eburneum is a white pouched micranthum, usually from China, the flower is the shape of a normal micranthum. The leaves are a bit different...
> 
> ...





Roth said:


> Yep, thanks I did not find that page back... It describes the name in the trade.



I am amazed by your explanation. Just a query, how could you know so much about those unreported? I could merely find some summarized literature with good citations.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2011)

Slippertalk is where a lot of the people who were/are very involved in the Slipper orchid industry check in and check on things!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 26, 2011)

I think through summarizing what we have here, someone could write a book


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2011)

If you want to see interesting reading you need to search through old threads about album paph species!!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reminder. I believe there are threads more interesting than albino species


----------



## peter.orchid (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice micranthum, interesting colour!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 27, 2011)

VERY Nice! And interesting discussion on the origin/variety! Variety really is the spice of life, isn't it?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrismende (Sep 30, 2011)

I love that backlit picture of "Bubblegum!" Sorry about the pouch abnormalities on the Wossner Bellarmi, since it's otherwise intriguing. Any hints as to how often that might occur with that cross?


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2011)

Pretty crazy to see a fall blooming parvi in the Northern Hemisphere.

I have spikes on malipoense now too.


----------

